
Show HN: Startup themed mugs for the HN crowd - david_mitchell
http://startup-mugs.com
======
david_mitchell
Hi, this is my project.

Background: I bought my mum one of those customisable calendars for christmas
where you can upload your own photos for each month. Since then I’ve been
wondering how the on-demand printing industry works. My calendar was cheap,
good quality, & delivered next day which I thought was very impressive.

I decided to do an experiment to see what I could learn. As a first step I’ve
made some mug designs and I’m using zazzle.com for the manufacturing/purchase
handling etc. This lets me see how their funnel works for product designers. I
picked mugs because I wanted some for myself.

I needed a niche audience for my experiment and I chose HN readers. Mostly
that was just because I am already familiar with the audience but using HN
also gives me the benefit of being able to reach customers quickly and free of
charge via a Show HN post.

Happy to try and answer any questions etc...

